

OpenID getting more usable, a tiny bit at a time - bootload
http://www.webware.com/8301-1_109-9924037-2.html

======
wmf
Browser history sniffing to determine the user's IDP will be a big step; is
anyone from Clickpass or JainRain listening?

~~~
immad
Thats interesting. We (Clickpass) are looking at making it easier to choose
alternative IDPs. Will see if BHS fits in, although its name suggests privacy
violation which it clearly is not :)

------
brlewis
It looks a lot like what you get with the Clickpass button.

~~~
justindz
Yeah, I was wondering if this competes with Clickpass? I want to add OpenID to
my app and was contemplating using Clickpass. Does anyone smarter than me have
an assessment of the relative strengths or weaknesses?

~~~
brlewis
I've gone through the process of implementing OpenID and integrating with
Clickpass. I have a clear understanding of what idselector does now, and I
have reasonable guesses as to how it and Clickpass will compete going forward.
However, I don't have a reliable way of determining if I'm smarter than you.
Would you settle for simply more informed than you on this particular issue?

~~~
justindz
I wouldn't consider that settling :-)

~~~
brlewis
OK, here's my assessment:

Clickpass and idselector both allow a "one click" login experience for return
users. Both let you type in usernames for large OpenID providers to make
things friendlier for people who don't want to type URLs.

Clickpass also provides a uniform registration interface. This helps new users
tie their OpenIDs to existing accounts, and/or register a new account reusing
profile information from previous registrations. This is especially handy if
you collect square profile photos.

Idselector most likely does not do anything registration-related, although it
potentially could using SREG. As a result it's much easier to implement. If
you already support OpenID, just add some code to your login page and you're
set. Clickpass requires some real development work.

If the Clickpass login button doesn't already work on sites that haven't done
full integration, look for Clickpass to come out with a "lite" version that
just works like idselector.

Look for JanRain to do more with registration in the future. I expect sites
that use idselector will soon feel that that piece is sorely missing.

~~~
justindz
My goal is to allow the use of OpenID, to minimize as much as possible the DRY
violation that is profiles (e.g. keep the minimum amount on my system, make
whatever I use the most re-usable and source images, etc. from an already
established and reusable location).

So, it sounds like the best path is to either add Clickpass now or wait and
see what someone like JanRain does. Making it, ultimately, a matter of style
and timing? I use Disqus, so maybe Clickpass gets one extra vote.

Thanks!

